# Session Servlet - JavaScript



## Joggal (16. Jun 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage zur Realisierung der Session Verwaltung mit Servlets.

Ich baue mit AJAX eine Verbindung zum Servlet auf, um mich einloggen zu können.
Hier soll jetzt auf dem Server eine Session angelegt werden. 

Wie genau gehe ich jetzt vor, um diese am Client abfragen zu können?

Ich habe mir folgendes überlegt:
Ich erstelle mir am Server eine Methode (z.B. sessionVorhanden() ) welche ich mit Ajax auf jeder neuen HTML Seite abrufe und auslese ob diese noch "true" zurück liefert. 

Ist dieser Ansatz so in Ordnung? Oder gibt es bessere - einfachere Möglichkeiten? Muss ich auf irgendetwas achten?

Hoffe auf schnelle Antworten 

lg


----------



## MisterBu (17. Jun 2015)

Für den Client mit AJAX empfehle ich dir jquery, damit geht das besonders einfach.


----------



## Joggal (17. Jun 2015)

Hey,

Danke für die Antwort. Meine Ajax Calls werden natürlich mit jQuery gemacht 
Aber stimmt denn mein Gedankengang so überhaupt?


----------



## MisterBu (17. Jun 2015)

Mir leuchtet dein Gedankengang ein. Scheint ok zu sein.
Edit: 
Andererseits - ging mir gerade so durch den Kopf - ist es ein Leichtes die Prüfung mit einem Javascript Debugger zu umgehen.


----------



## Joggal (17. Jun 2015)

Okay, wie würdest du das denn machen?

Also ich habe mehrere HTML Files und nur ein Servlet. 
Wenn ich mich einlogge dann wird eine HttpSession erzeugt und dort trage ich dann die Benutzer ID mit setAttribute ein. 

Danach bin ich ein bisschen planlos wie ich das ganze mache, dass ich überprüfe ob ich noch eingeloggt bin, falls auf eine andere seite verwiesen wird oder die seite aktualisiert wird. 

Ich möchte nämlich erreichen, dass ich automatisch auf die index.html zurück verwiesen werde, sollte die Session beendet worden sein.


----------



## stg (17. Jun 2015)

Joggal hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe mehrere HTML Files und nur ein Servlet.
> Wenn ich mich einlogge dann wird eine HttpSession erzeugt und dort trage ich dann die Benutzer ID mit setAttribute ein.
> 
> Ich möchte nämlich erreichen, dass ich automatisch auf die index.html zurück verwiesen werde, sollte die Session beendet worden sein.



Das ist definitiv eine Aufgabe, die Server-seitig erledigt werden sollte. Eine einfache Variante kannst du z.B. mit einem Servlet Filter realisieren. In deiner Login-Methode setzt du einfach ein Session-Attribut und im Filter fragst du dann ab, ob es da ist oder nicht. Wenn nein forwardest du den request erneut zur Login-Seite, ansonsten zum angedachten Servlet.


----------



## Joggal (20. Jun 2015)

Ich danke vielmals für den Tipp! Ich habe es zwar ohne Filter gemacht, aber vielleicht werde ich mir den mal für die Zukunft genauer ansehen 

lg


----------

